# Color Enhancing Shampoo for Apricot?



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been to Ryan's in Phoenix a couple times (AZ people will undoubtedly know what I'm talking about LOL) and saw color-enhancing shampoos for brown, black or white but nothing for anything similar to apricot. Plus, Lily has quite a large white pattern starting on her chest going all the way up under her throat, chin and her muzzle as well. So I'm thinking I don't want to put anything that will enhance brown/red on that. Is there a "brightening" but not "whitening" shampoo out there? Her coat tends to look a little dinge-y when she's not freshly bathed...wondering if she would look "clean" longer if I used something brightening on her?


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Whitening dog shampoos are not a bleaching agent. They are formulated to work enzymatically, by targeting dirt and stain particles on lighter coats and breaking down the yellow and brown components of the stain. Since the actual melanin pigment of apricot is inside the hair and not on top of it like a stain, the enzymes generally should not harm the true color.

We groomers very often use whitening shampoo on dogs with a color and white to brighten the over-all coat. But unless you're seeing very significant discoloration (and you shouldn't be yet, she's just a baby), I wouldn't worry about it. I have used a black shampoo on my own dog (Biogroom Ultra Black) and didn't notice any difference, plus I really didn't like the fact that once I reached the end of the bottle, there was a huge amount of gritty black scudge that I guess was making up the "blackening" agent. Even with diluting, I don't want anything that's going to leave a residue on my dog.

The dinginess is probably just because she is getting dusty and dirty. It happens fast, believe me! I can't stand my dog if she's off a bath more than two weeks.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Mama2FourAZ said:


> I've been to Ryan's in Phoenix a couple times (AZ people will undoubtedly know what I'm talking about LOL) and saw color-enhancing shampoos for brown, black or white but nothing for anything similar to apricot. Plus, Lily has quite a large white pattern starting on her chest going all the way up under her throat, chin and her muzzle as well. So I'm thinking I don't want to put anything that will enhance brown/red on that. Is there a "brightening" but not "whitening" shampoo out there? Her coat tends to look a little dinge-y when she's not freshly bathed...wondering if she would look "clean" longer if I used something brightening on her?


Les Poochs Pooch Brite shampoo brightens the coat. I got a sample of it from Les Poochs when I placed the last group buy and it does seem to brighten the coat. (It's purple and has to be diluted or you'll end up with a purple pooch.)  I know Chocolate Millie has used it and loves it. My only gripe is that it's unscented as most of the Les Poochs' products smell fantastic!

Les Poochs Fragrances - SHAMPOOS


> Pooch Bright® Shampoo
> (Unscented)
> 
> Only Pooch Bright contains the breakthrough formula based on our famous Opti-Bright® technology. Enriched with Swiss Chamomile, Aloe Vera and Pro-Vitamin B5, this scientific blend of natural brighteners penetrates the hair shaft, counteracting the yellowing from the sun and the elements, resulting in a spectacular "show white shine" to the coat. This PH-balanced, gentle formula will nourish and moisturize your pet's skin with fine natural botanical extracts.


There's also Chris Christensen "White on White" shampoo. 
Show Dog and Cat Color Treatment Shampoos

CC has a full spectrum of color shampoos, but I think you have to mix a number of colors for the apricot coat. The White on White is for all colors though. 


> Unlike other whitening shampoos, White on White can be used on all coat colors! This product is an optic intensifying treatment within a shampoo, removing all yellow stains and leaving a lustrous sheen on darker colors. Contains no bleaching agents, no caustic chemicals, or softening agents.


----------

